# Killian, the boy next door 1996-2012



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Touching story. RIP Killian you had many who loved you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Okat, tears flowing. what a wonderful story about a wonder and beautiful dog. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

*Rest Peacefully Killian*

What a lovely story. And what a beautiful boy. Rest in peace Killian. PLease look for Oakley who crossed the bridge on Friday. He will be missing his brother terribly and will need a friend. You sound perfect. Carol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Godspeed sweet Killian, you were such a beautiful boy. I can tell you were loved and will be missed by so many.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

The golden next door...sounds like Killian touched many life's...I'm sorry it was his time to leave...your story is heartwarming. RIP old boy.


Pete


----------



## betsy3971 (Nov 21, 2012)

What a lovely story, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless his heart. Godspeed sweet boy. You are forever loved!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sleep softly sweet boy, he was beautiful.....16 is amazing!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*16 is amazing*

Thank you All. He was the brattyist boy. I will show this thread to his humans. They let him go with his dignity. The greatest love of all.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

How wonderful that he was able to give love for 16 years. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm very sorry. Rest in peace beautiful boy


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Run free and play hard dear Killian. You will have a lot of Golden friends waiting to play with you at the Bridge.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your buddy. Godspeed Killian.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Rastadog said:


> They let him go with his dignity. The greatest love of all.


It is the greatest love. Thank you to let Mr. K to go with his dignity.
- Mr. K was so good to the humans, so handsome golden. Somehow Mr. K reminded me of My Bentley. Rest In Peace - Mr. K.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You did have a great neighbor in dear Killian and I know you will miss him greatly. The way they touch our lives for a brief moment we share together is the amazing legacy of goldens. My deepest condolences for such a great lose to his family and you.
Run free sweet Killian, it is your time to glow again.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

RIP dear Golden Boy 

Run free now ...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a beautiful tribute to a handsome boy. Rest in peace Killian.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing Killian with us. He sounds like quite a dog! 16 years! How wonderful. Our love to Killian, his "parents next door, and to you for sharing his story. It is obvious his presence will be missed!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Killian*

Rest in peace, sweet Killian!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sleep softly at the bridge Killian


----------

